# Gluing Transducer to Hull



## MrGiggles (Jun 14, 2018)

I recently bought a Garmin Striker 7SV. I need to move the transducer mount to accommodate for the side imaging and larger transducer.

Initially used the same holes that held on my previous transducer for the new transducer, but the side imaging is not that clear (manual says that it needs to be unobstructed from both sides, my outboard is in the way for about the last 2" of the transducer on the left side), and it makes a massive rooster tail of water that soaks the back of my boat.

My only option is to mount it to the bottom of the hull (that's the only place that it will be clear of the outboard on both sides), either by drilling holes and bolting it or using some sort of adhesive. 

The transducer mount is plastic, and there is not that much surface area.

Is an adhesive worth a try, or should I just go with stainless bolts?

This boat will do 30mph, I'd rather not risk having it come off while underway, considering the cost of these units.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not sure I would know the answer, but it might help if you clarify what you mean when you say you want to mount it to the bottom of the hull? They do make thru hull transducers -- but that doesn't appear to be what you mean. 

If your transducer is similar to the one shown below, the rooster tail is likely caused by the space between your transducer and its mounting bracket (see arrow below). I had the same problem with an old Hummingbird transducer. On my newer unit (now a couple years old) they included a rubber plug to fill that gap -- No more rooster tail. If nothing else, try wrapping the gap with elect tape to see if the rooster tail goes away.


----------



## MrGiggles (Jun 15, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I'm not sure I would know the answer, but it might help if you clarify what you mean when you say you want to mount it to the bottom of the hull? They do make thru hull transducers -- but that doesn't appear to be what you mean.
> 
> If your transducer is similar to the one shown below, the rooster tail is likely caused by the space between your transducer and its mounting bracket (see arrow below). I had the same problem with an old Hummingbird transducer. On my newer unit (now a couple years old) they included a rubber plug to fill that gap -- No more rooster tail. If nothing else, try wrapping the gap with elect tape to see if the rooster tail goes away.



That is the same transducer, although mine has a plastic mount.

Due to the length, I will have to mount it on the very bottom of the hull (with bolts going vertically through the floor), for it to have a clear shot from side to side. When mounted, it will be just a couple inches ahead of where the transom meets the hull, the transducer parallel with the floor.

The rooster tail can be easily fixed as you said, but I think the side imaging will work much better than it does now without the outboard in the way.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 15, 2018)

I've not seen a transducer intended for a transom mount installed the way you describe. That really doesn't really mean it isn't done that way, but I would be kind of uncomfortable with it. It will be hanging down there kind of unprotected. The cable will have a pretty sharp bend coming right our of the transducer. Sounds like the hull bottom is flat side-to-side so there would be no need to shim it level. 

I assume mounting it inside the hull is a no go because of the interference issue. 

I hate to sound like a downer. I hope someone who has done this will speak up. 

It wouldn't hurt to contact Garmin. Maybe they will let you do a trade-in for a thru hull transducer. Or, maybe they would be able to advise on the way you want to mount it under the hull. 

However you proceed I hope you will let us know how it works.


----------



## jethro (Jun 18, 2018)

Typically a stern mount transducer is mounted to a bracket that allows it to "quick release" in the event of an impact. They make specific transducers that are meant for flush mount applications, if you absolutely need to flush mount it on the bottom I would get one of those transducers.


----------



## Scott F (Jun 18, 2018)

jethro said:


> Typically a stern mount transducer is mounted to a bracket that allows it to "quick release" in the event of an impact. They make specific transducers that are meant for flush mount applications, if you absolutely need to flush mount it on the bottom I would get one of those transducers.


If you flush mounted a side imaging transducer, you would lose its side imaging capabilities. 
If you are getting a big splash off the transducer, you might just have it set too deep.
Also, you say the image is not clear. That probably has nothing to do with it being near your motor. If the motor was blocking the transducer, you would have a good picture on the side away from the motor but an incomplete view of the side the motor is blocking. You may have some wiring issues that allows interference. How fast are you moving when trying to view the side scan? Is the unit powered from your starting battery or your trolling battery?


----------



## richg99 (Jun 18, 2018)

I've been reading various fishing/boating forums since the invention of internet forums. Heck, I even started one 20 years or so ago.

I have never read any discussion of anyone mounting a T'ducer bracket on the bottom of a boat, other than the shoot-through systems.

Maybe it is a new thing, but I wouldn't mount anything on the bottom until you do a ton more research and contact the t'ducer manufacturer first.

Hope you find your solution.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 19, 2018)

I took a look just for the heck of it and see that Garmin does have thru hull transducers that support side view for your unit. The prices I saw were pretty steep -- like YIKES!

I would sure check out what Scott F is saying before abandoning the transom mount.


----------

